#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-25
 * bobJabba mano sa 2 kamay ni Antrax2000 
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-26
 * bobJabba mano kay AmZla 
<kidsodateless> anyone awake?
<bobJabba> I was. but now I couldn't keep my eyes open. just gonna set up my torrent download then I'm off. talk to you tomorrow... or not :/
#ubuntu-ph 2013-10-21
<Samhain13> good morning
#ubuntu-ph 2013-10-22
<Samhain13> magandang umaga
#ubuntu-ph 2013-10-24
<Samhain13> Hello
#ubuntu-ph 2013-10-25
<Samhain13> Hello
<SergioMeneses> Samhain13, hi
<Samhain13> What's up?
<SergioMeneses> Samhain13, nothing especial, making some community work, and you?
<Samhain13> Just woke up.
<Samhain13> LOL
<SergioMeneses> Samhain13, good! here is 21:22
<Samhain13> Where are you at?
<SergioMeneses> I live in Colombia
<Samhain13> Oh, wonderful!
<SergioMeneses> beautiful country
<Samhain13> How is Colombia doing in World Cup qualification?
<SergioMeneses> Samhain13, we are in!
<Samhain13> Ha! Good to hear that.
<Samhain13> Congratulations.
<SergioMeneses> Samhain13, jajaja why? I dont play with the team
<SergioMeneses> :P
<Samhain13> Well, it's still your country, isn't it? :D
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<Samhain13> :)
